# Sony launches 40GB PS3 and PSP Slim &  Lite officially in India



## knoughtyd (Nov 25, 2007)

*40GB PS3 Unveiled at Sony's Expo*​  The console will cost *Rs 24,900* apiece. Sony also launched the Slim and Lite PSP (PlayStation Portable) with Video Out facility, priced at Rs 8,990; the PSP Spiderman Specialty Pack for Rs 10,490; and the PSP Simpsons Specialty Pack for Rs 9990. 
The company announced availability of games for its PlayStation platform including Uncharted: Drake's Fortune; LAIR; Ratchet & Clank: Tools of Destruction; WipEout Pulse; and Syphon Filter: Logan's Shadow. 




Techtree.com India > News > Gaming > 40GB PS3 Unveiled at Sony's Expo
Playstation 3 (40 GB) unveiled for the Indian market


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 26, 2007)

but the new psp is for 170$ and one of my frnds got it for 8k.maybe it was imported.

the new ps3 is what will bring competition 15k off it's initial price thats gr8.atleast my local gaming parlourwalla can afford one now.2 bad that pirated ps3 discs will take time.so some more ps2 gaming for now


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 26, 2007)

the $169 PSP is the basic one, comes with the slim console and adapter
the $199 PSP Daxter package comes with Console, 1GB card, Daxtar, Family Guy UMD, and charger and Its freaking SWEET.. 
There are some other special editions too but Daxter pack is THE deal..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

25000? its still expensive


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 26, 2007)

still expensive....maybe wait some time & get it....4 new year


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 26, 2007)

I think it ok with price now...but will buy when it hits 20k.
Ok just someone tell of what is the harddisk to do with the game..i dont know.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 26, 2007)

Download demo, PS1 games from sony store, store movie, music, save game etc, install Ubuntu.. Whatever you would do with your PC HDD


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 27, 2007)

PSP is costly but PS3 is at good price .....Finally started saving money for my sweet baby called PS3 ...ummmmmh


----------



## montylee (Nov 28, 2007)

hey, when will be the new PSP Slim available in Sony stores? I want to buy one asap.


----------



## girish.g (Nov 29, 2007)

psp slim is available in palika for 8.5k


----------



## goobimama (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ What's with you digging out slightly old posts? 

Anyway, the PS3 is worth it for 25k if only for the Bluray player...


----------



## aku (Dec 19, 2007)

btw, do we get consumable umds? 
and what about pirated psp games?


----------



## nvidia (Dec 19, 2007)

^^Dont talk about pirated stuff here... Youll get banned..  Edit your post


----------

